

ASK YC: What do you think of rewardpick.com? - henryw

The idea is to create an Amazon-like community for credit cards. All the card details (names, details, urls, etc) are user submitted. There is an admin approval system to make sure no spam or duplicate card get listed. Feel free to add some. Thanks.<p>http://rewardpick.com
======
thorax
I like the layout of the site, but you have an uphill battle. Most sites I've
seen that go this way are all ad and scam-- it's very hard for people to push
past that. Your site doesn't feel like that now, but you might want to tone it
down a little on the graphics. I think being as subtle and simple as possible
might help people take the site a little seriously-- you're fighting against
some difficult stereotypes and every little bit helps.

Best of luck!

------
mhb
Why would someone get involved with this site instead of doing a Google search
for "credit card best ..."? No one needs a "community" for a credit card
selection decision.

Failing that, Consumer Reports has the information at the library.

~~~
chaostheory
who goes to the library anymore?

[update] I forgot to mention: with constantly changing credit card terms, you
would think that even articles about the best credit cards would get stale
(then again I could be wrong)

~~~
falsestprophet
There was a time in this country, a long time ago, when reading wasn't just
for fags.

~~~
chaostheory
people still read a lot - they just don't read books at the library anymore.

the only ppl I know that go to the library only go to rent video games and
movies; or use the internet (in big cities)

when ppl want books they typically read at BarnesNobles or Borders (since they
have more locations and they have coffee/food)

o yeah - no need to be a jerk

~~~
curi
I read some library books recently. yeah amazon delivers, but there are a lot
of books not worth paying to own.

------
webwright
I think people want this information but, like with many UGC sites, there
really isn't any reason for me to either submit or rank it.

------
mattmaroon
Cool man, I like it. That's an area where Google searches fail consumers.

------
ivankirigin
mint.com is featuring better checking accounts and credit cards than the users
currently have. Check them out.

